# Moody bunny?



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi all, just joined up as I am getting concerned about my girlfriends bunny!

He is a netherland dwarf mini lop cross around 6-7 months old. He did live at her parents home with her up untill I bought a house in november then he moved in with me as she spends most her time there so it made sense. He is a house bunny, has a large cage in the dining room/kitchen and basically since he moved in he has had a hell of alot of free reign over the place. As he is litter trained and the rooms are bunny proofed we have been leaving the cage open and letting him run around as he likes. This can sometimes be for aslong as 10-15 hours a day, only putting him in the cage at night.

I have just noticed this last couple of weeks he seems to be getting a little antisocial with us in the fact that he tends to hide away in his boxes and burrow things we have for him (I think its because he thinks we will pick him up and put him back in the cage) and just lastnight whilst in his bed in the cage he would not come out to me, when i put my hand toward him he darted forward at me and gave his little grunts that he normally reserves for playtime when wrestling with toilet rolls etc. 

He still enjoys being stroked when he's in the mood though as lastnight when tickling his ears he did his usuall pushing his head against you like a cat would and rest his chin on the floor allowing his ears to be stroked but when I moved my hands away to stop he again darted towards me and grunted. It's almost like he is becoming a spoilt brat!!! 

Also, noticed that he is not as excited when putting his fresh greens out. Normally he would do laps round the cage at the sound of a few taps on his bowl but he is just not as interested this last few days. He is still eating most of it though, normally he would polish it all off. And i know he still eats his pellets and is still drinking...but I just think maybe not as much as normal.

Also, after getting him out lastnight, he did do a few binkies and skips, had a lil wrestle with me and a toilet roll tube but not as asctive as he normally is, then spent the rest of the night laying down bunny flop style, this isnt normal for him.

The other day he has for the first time ever caused some damage, digging a hole in the carpet allong the skirting board. Talking with my girlfriend we were worried he may be sick or just getting stroppy.....does this happen with bunnys?

I know this is a long story so please excuse my ramblings im just trying to get everything down i can think of. He just seems to be acting a different than previous and we cant figure out why. He has plenty of interaction, he is not just left out the cage to his own devices and also has plenty of boredom busters!


do we have a brat on our hands or could it be something more serious.



any light shed on this situation will be greatley appreciated!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awwww sounds like you guys really love him! Is he neutered yet as it could be his hormones playing up and perhaps he is looking for a bunny friend now! Rabbits love having company of other rabbits. If its feasible for you both get him neautered if he isnt already and then look into getting him a nice rescue girlfriend. I mention rescue rather than from a shop for a few reasons. Firstly there are so many poor bunnies dumped in resuces which are longing for that forever home. Plus they are usually litter trained already and would have been neutered and vaccinated for you saving you a small fortune. Plus they are usually happy to help with any binding between your existing rabbit and the new one!

Hope this helps a little and oh yes we would love to see picies of the little fellow whats his name?


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

hey thanks for the reply i was worried i was going to draw a blank for a moment there!


yes he has been neutered just before xmas. funny story actually, i got him for my girlfriend and HE was a SHE so i was told. SHE was called belle, it was only when SHE went for spaying that the vet rang me with a little chuckle to say SHE is a HE! So he's a bit of a cross dressing bunny lol I had a cat back at my parents and had to leave him there when i moved out and so decided that some time in the future when I was settled id like another and would call him Chewy...seeing as bunny was now a boy I was kind enough to allow him to take the name  allthough i must admit most of the time he just gets called bunny bless him....chewy when he's been naughty!

and yeah we love him to bits, I never thought rabbits could be a fun pet and so responsive to people but he's a right little character which is why were thinking he's maybe being a bit stroppy because up untill now he has had so much more freedom than your average bunny, maybe he thinks he is the boss!

on another note, the vet said it would take a couple of months for him to settle down after being neutered but he was never any trouble before that anyway which is why were a bit miffed and a little worried that something might be wrong now. we have talked about a bunny companion but it might be a little awkward for us. But like I say, he is spoilt and if it meant better for him then we would take that route. Just unsure as to whether he would be aggressive the little sod lol He loves to have a little go at me with the toilet roll and likes to be chased about...then he just flops for 10 mins before he's ready for another round!

Personally I think its just moods, but a small part of us is worried because you read that rabbits dont show pain/sickness like other animals due to their nature of being prey animals, they tend to hide things well dont they. But, he had a little play lastnight, few binkies, but nowhere near as much as normal.

i'll get some pics sorted of the little tyke!


----------

